# Plant Food Spikes in the aquarium



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone in the forum used 6-0-6 Plant Food Spikes for Palms in their planted aquarium?*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not for palms but have used the ones for ferns.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you talking about the type sold for pot plants, not aquariums? I've wondered about them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes the jobe fertilizer sticks. I usually break them into 3rds and put each piece under a plant.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I hear JOBE's are the ONLY ones you can use in an aquarium though, my buddy uses them in all his planted tanks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Jeweled said:


> Has anyone in the forum used 6-0-6 Plant Food Spikes for Palms in their planted aquarium?*c/p*


I presume someone somewhere has.

But not me.

My tanks have ran for up to 8 years with no added fertz.

my .02


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

I've read of some folks taking some Osmocote beads & putting them into an ice cube tray. Once frozen, they push the ice cube into the gravel or substrate & of course once thawed out, the beads are left in place for roots to feed on for several months (I think those are good for 4 months). I haven't fertilized my plants yet but seems to be doing fine (I haven't done any cleaning other than the glass & proper filter maintenance).


----------

